

Dear Silicon Alley, Let’s Get Earnest and Unsexy - refurb
http://cassyoung.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/dear-silicon-alley-lets-get-earnest-and-forget-about-revenue-for-a-hot-second/

======
lightyrs
tldr; valley is super cool b/c it's run by engineers (and they're so awesome,
amirite?). new york is cool too but the people there are just kinda eh.

-

For people who engineer but are not engineers, there is New York City. Life is
bigger than technology and the culture that surrounds it. NYC is home to me
b/c it offers a vast array of opportunities.

